# Hello all!



## Josie (Jan 11, 2008)

I found this forum searching for info on Clear-Com systems. Lots of good info here! I've enjoyed reading the war stories of fellow techs. 

I'm an all-around tech for a 260-seat theatre. We do mostly concerts, seminars, and lectures, with the occasional play thrown in. I consider myself pretty handy with sound but could certainly learn more about lights (well, I can always stand to learn more about anything...).

Nice to meet you all; I'll be over in that Clear-Com thread, asking stupid questions...


----------



## Van (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Aboard Josie! No such thing as a stupid question, only those un-asked or those already answered and not searched for. 
Hope you have fun! and don't be afraid Most of us don't bite. Except the Aussies.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome, Josie. If you can't find the answer to your Clear-Com questions, be sure to start a new thread. I was just remarking yesterday that I dislike the RS-601s and thought the RS-501s were okay, but I still prefer the metal beltpacks, as those were indestructible: built like tanks, weighed as much, too!


----------



## PadawanGeek (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello, welcome to the booth


----------



## Van (Jan 11, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> ..................... but I still prefer the metal beltpacks, as those were indestructible: built like tanks, weighed as much, too!


 
No if only they had come in a matte black finish...... That'd be cool.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to the booth Josie. There's a great community here. We like to hang out and have a laugh while learning something too.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 12, 2008)

The only bad side about this board is no one is as nerdy as us in real life, or at least not so many in one place that I've found.


----------



## Logos (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard Josie.

Oh and Van if you think there's no such thing as a stupid question then you aren't talking to enough Australians. We do it deliberately just to confuse you guys.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 12, 2008)

Charc we either call that "liberating" or "commandeering", not "stealing"


----------



## Van (Jan 12, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Charc we either call that "liberating" or "commandeering", not "stealing"


 
I prefer "Location Re-assignment".
e.g.
"Your new 24" LCD monitor has been re-assigned a location to my desk, as I spend much more time Drawing and much less time surfing MySpace, while at work."


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome Aboard...

Van, we may bite, but one has to provoke us first...

And equipment is reassigned subject to prevailing operational requirements, geez you'd think you lot were honest...


----------



## LD4Life (Jan 21, 2008)

Logos said:


> Welcome aboard Josie.
> Oh and Van if you think there's no such thing as a stupid question then you aren't talking to enough Australians. We do it deliberately just to confuse you guys.


I knew there was a reason you guys thoroughly confuse me. Nice to know.


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 23, 2008)

Logos said:


> Welcome aboard Josie.
> 
> Oh and Van if you think there's no such thing as a stupid question then you aren't talking to enough Australians. We do it deliberately just to confuse you guys.



it's not gas, it's petrol

and it's aluminum "al-u-min-i-um""

not aluminm
stupid yanks


----------



## avkid (Jan 24, 2008)

If it has a toilet it's a motorcoach...not a bus!!


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 24, 2008)

like i said

al-u-min-i-um
and tomorrow's phrase

can-ta-ta- pc
pebble convex, not personal computer


----------

